# RAM falsch eingebaut --> Mainboard defekt?



## Kreon (18. Dezember 2009)

Folgende Situation:
Ich habe meine 2x2 GiB RAM aus dem Rechner genommen, um den Lüfter und co von Staub zu befreien. Beim Einbau hab ich wohl Riegel I in Platz I etwas verkantet. Auf jeden Fall blieb der Monitor schwarz und alle Lüfter liefen auf 100%.

Nur mit Riegel II in Bank III lief er problemlos. Ebenso mit Riegel I in Bank III.

Frage: Ist der Steckplatz I nun defekt, kann man da noch was "retten". Dummerweise kann ich nicht die Plätze II und IV benutzen, da mein CPU Lüfter Platz II blockiert. --> Ich müsste dann auf Platz III und IV ausweichen, was bedeuten würde keinen Dual Channel Modus mehr betreiben zu können.
Was würde mich das an Leistung kosten?

Edit: hätte nicht eher der RAM was abbekommen sollen? Zumindest hätte ich lieber den RAM als das ganze MB ersetzt.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn ich das alle richtig verstanden habe scheint es als wenn deine eine RAM-Bank einen weg hat! Du kannst mal versuchen die beiden RAMs ind den Slots zu vertauschen, villt kannste somit nen RAM defekt ausschließen oder mit RAM von nem Kumpel testen!

MFG


----------



## Kreon (19. Dezember 2009)

Also es funktionieren beide Module, nur eben nicht in der 1. Bank.
Jetzt laufen beide in Bank 3 und 4, nur eben nicht im Dual Channel Modus. 
Wieviel Prozent an Leistung verschenke ich auf diese Weise?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2009)

Welches Board ist das denn?

RAM Paare müssen immer in die farblich gleichen Slots gesteckt werden, damit sie im Dual Channel Modus laufen können.
Wenn die erste Bank defekt ist, dann nimmst du die Bank, die eine andere Farbe hat und davon dann auch den zweiten Slot, schon sollten die RAMs wieder im Dual Channel laufen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Also der dual Channel Modus bringt nur rein theoretich doppelt so große Bandbreite in der Realität sind es so um die 7-10 Prozent. Aber du hast bestimmt einen oder mehre Kontakte verbogen, das ist kein Beinbruch. Nimm eine sicherheits Nadel und eine gut Taschenlampe und bieg die Kontakte wieder in Position.


----------



## DevilSTC (19. Dezember 2009)

also aus erfahrung die ich die letzte woche schmerzlicherweise machen musste, kann dadurch der dimm des boards auch kaputt gehen hab auch an meinem asus maximus 3 formula nen ram allerdings verkehrt rum rein gesteckt (ich weis kein kommentar)  Allerdings hatte ich dann genau das selbe problem beim ersten mal hochfahren hatt er ganz wild fehlercode s gepieps und danach ist er normal hoch gefahren erst 2 tage später fiehl mir auf das mir ein riegel fehlt und mein sys nur noch mit 2 gig lief. also die bänke durch rum stecken getestet keine besserung dann hab ich mal das board ausgebaut und den 1 dimm genauer angeschaut und musste dann fest stellen das der 3 pinn auf der linken seite nicht mehr da war sondern nur noch so ein vergrüppeltes stückchen metal im dimm hing. das war letztendlich auch der fehler!!! Machen konnte ich da selber nichts hatte aber nen guten händler und dem hab ich das board im sinne der herstellergarantie eingeschickt und das einfach nur mit dem hinweis das dimm 1 nicht funktioniert. Die haben das getestet und bestätigt und haben mir ein neues board geschickt. und das obwohl es ja ein anwenderfehler war was die natürlich nicht wissen. Hoffe ich konnte dir mit der info helfen


----------



## Kreon (19. Dezember 2009)

Es ist ein Gigabyte P35-DS3 (bald 2 Jahre alt). 
Die farbliche Markierung für Dual Channel ist mir bekannt. Aber, wie ich im ersten Posting geschrieben habe, kann ich das 2. Paar nicht benutzen, da der CPU Kühler im Weg ist.

Ich werde mir den Steckplatz nochmals genauer bei Tageslicht anschauen.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Dezember 2009)

Anderer Ansatz

Kannst du den CPU Lüfter nicht anders montieren um Platz 2+4 nutzen zu können.
Auch ein anderer Kühler wäre wahrscheinlich billiger wie ein neues Board.


----------



## DevilSTC (20. Dezember 2009)

Kreon schrieb:


> Es ist ein Gigabyte P35-DS3 (bald 2 Jahre alt).
> Die farbliche Markierung für Dual Channel ist mir bekannt. Aber, wie ich im ersten Posting geschrieben habe, kann ich das 2. Paar nicht benutzen, da der CPU Kühler im Weg ist.
> 
> Ich werde mir den Steckplatz nochmals genauer bei Tageslicht anschauen.


 
Naja bald 2 jahre alt heist ja du hättest noch garantie  

Kühler kann ich dir den corsair hydroseries h50 empfehlen der nimmt gar keinen platz weg


----------



## Kreon (20. Dezember 2009)

Hehe, bevor ich mir einen neuen 50 Euro Kühler anschaffe, kann ich mir auch 2 gebrauchte P35 Boards auf Ebay holen 

Ich hab den Kühler jetzt gedreht, der Luftstrom läuft jetzt zwar nicht mehr so optimal durch das Gehäuse wie zuvor, macht sich aber komischerweise überhaupt nicht an den Temperaturen bemerkbar. Endlich wieder Dual Channel


----------



## DevilSTC (20. Dezember 2009)

ist natürlich auch ne lösung^^


----------

